# Orion Battery Management System, 84 Cell Rev D



## energyi (Oct 26, 2017)

Like the subject says, Orion Battery Management System, 84 Cell Rev D for sale on this e-bay website:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orion-Battery-Management-System-84-Cell-Rev-D/263282298708

The auction is for $490 to start, 7 days. Used but working fine. Hope this helps someone on DIY Electric Car!

energyi


----------

